# kit boxes



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

i have a box that is 4 feet wide by 4feet deep and 6 feet long and maid 6 kit boxes out of it is that to small or will it work? i was able to fit 20 perches in each kit box


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

a kitbox should be 3x3x3 at least... 

If you made 6 it sounds kinda small.


----------

